
Announcing MacRuby In Action - dwynings
http://intridea.com/blog/2012/4/12/macruby-in-action-release
======
chrisdevereux
It sounds like the obj-c garbage collector is deprecated in 10.8. Is there any
plan for MacRuby to work without it?

~~~
jballanc
Yes. It's also worth noting that while Apple will stop shipping the Obj-C GC,
it is also an OSS project that anyone can fork/ship if they really wanted to.

~~~
chrisdevereux
Cool. Although since GC needs to be supported by all code in a process, it's
not enough to just fork the GC and ship that. I'd worry that if Apple stop
building the system frameworks (which you definitely can't fork...) with GC
support, any GC application will fail at launch. Is there a way round that? I
hope there is, because other than that, MacRuby is pretty awesome.

------
jballanc
If you're eager to try out MacRuby, please either download the 0.11 release
from Github (<https://github.com/MacRuby/MacRuby/downloads>), or the latest
nightly build (<http://www.macruby.org/files/nightlies/>). The nightlies are
currently rather stable as we are nearing the 0.12 release.

If you use RVM, I believe the latest version they offer is 0.10, which
contains a number of bugs that have since been fixed.

------
xutopia
Does the Mac app store allow MacRuby applications in there or is it more open
than the iPhone app store?

~~~
jballanc
There are already a good number of MacRuby applications available for purchase
from the Mac app store. Here's some information on the process:
[https://github.com/MacRuby/MacRuby/wiki/Mac-App-Store-
Submis...](https://github.com/MacRuby/MacRuby/wiki/Mac-App-Store-Submission)

